# who has a holga?



## seisky (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm hopefully getting one for part of my birthday present in about a month. If not, I'll buy one. But anyways, who here has a holga? Do you have any accessories for it? Have you done any modifications? Can you post some of your best shots from it?


----------



## kaiy (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a Holga 120N, and a couple of 120S models. 

My favorite accessory? The cable release attachment.
http://www.amazon.com/Holga-12-Shutter-Release-Set/dp/B000XB43I6

My favorite mod? Velcro to hold the camera shut.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaiy/sets/72157600872248338/

I've also played with Pinhole Holga (not yet successfully) and night photography with a Holga

Photos?
http://www.dianacamera.com/kai_port.html


----------



## doobs (Jan 25, 2008)

I've got one and done absolutely nothing to it. All I do is tape it.

Works just how I like it.


----------



## vandecarr (Jan 25, 2008)

i have 2 holga 120 n (sweet betty and roxy) i modified each one differently.


----------



## bhop (Jan 25, 2008)

I have one.. does taping it up so the back doesn't fall off count as a mod? 

my holga set
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhop73/sets/72157594145464958/


----------



## BlackDog's (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry to be late.  I have a 120N.  No mods except tape.  Favorite accessory are the color filters.


----------



## ann (Feb 1, 2008)

i have one that a use with 35 mm film so the rebate shows in the photos.
the only mod i have made is to tape the film window.


----------



## nagoshua (Feb 5, 2008)

my girlfriend got me a 120n for my birthday, best surprise ever!! i love the little thing. Makes a refreshing change from metering exposures and everything else entailed in an SLR. She got me a load of filters for it too and im looking to get a fish eye. I always bring it to raves and ive got some mint pictures (till im too spannered to use the thing!!)

*edit - get a 35mm film back unless your processing film yourself bcoz its damn expensive to get 120 developed even though i love the square format it comes out as


----------



## ferny (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got a 120N and a 120FN. The flash burns.


----------



## terri (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a "modified" Holga and it's always a lot of fun, and easy to pack along.        

Keep black tape in stock!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 9, 2008)

I wanna Holga!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 13, 2008)

I&#8217;ve got two but have not used them in a while, also have an EOS mount hogla lens; got it for http://www.holgamods.com/


----------

